# Sharp Does IGZO



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Home Theater Magazine


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I take it they didn't have any video, only stills? How did it look compared to other products you viewed?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is the video from sharp on IGZO..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=C6buzqhNYI4


----------

